# First Harvest Nirvana SW and PPP



## Abnjm (Jan 1, 2009)

I had some bros come over last night, and we cut my very first grow. I started 2 PPP and 1 SW Nirvana seeds on September 24th, and harvested them December 31st. Here's a Christmas-y picture of the results:







The Snow White only produced 4 1/2 ounces wet, but the PPPs gave me 3 pounds, 5 3/8 ounces. Add the 4 ounces from the test cut, and I'm right at 4 pounds wet and hopefully 1/2 pound dry!!! As this was my first grow ever, I am very happy with the outcome! Here's the two biggest colas:

5 7/8 ounces:






6 ounces:






Final piles:






Pretty little bud:






Hang 'em high!!!!!






I received all information and advice from the folks here at RIU. I wish I could spark a bong with everyone that has helped me!

My buddy brought me over 2 Bubblicious clones yesterday, so watch for my next grow journal.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 1, 2009)

looks great homie. i just harvested six white Russians enjoy that holiday harvest. its always the best


----------



## Boneman (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks good! Great job. My PPP gave me 330g wet and about 2 1/2 O'z dry.

You should get about 3/4 lb once its all dry or about 13 O'z


----------



## kpw555 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great job Ab, the pics just don't do justice to the smell and size of those sweet buds.


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 1, 2009)

oh, don't forget to tell us about the bubble hash process!


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 1, 2009)

aces! it always warms the cockles to see someone tackle a project like that and see it right through to the end. good on ya!


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jan 1, 2009)

meee likey


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful work my friend!


----------



## Scalded Dog (Jan 2, 2009)

The pic look great but don't come close to doing it justice
Great BASH and good luck with the new plants


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

Did the final trim and cure this morning. Final weight, trimmed very closely was 350 grams. I had also taken 50 grams for the Bud Bash, so the 2 PPP and 1 SW produced 400 grams dry. The SW was pushed aside by the PPP, so it barely produced 50 grams. At the end of the day, the PPP's produced 6 oz per plant dry.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 4, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Did the final trim and cure this morning. Final weight, trimmed very closely was 350 grams. I had also taken 50 grams for the Bud Bash, so the 2 PPP and 1 SW produced 400 grams dry. The SW was pushed aside by the PPP, so it barely produced 50 grams. At the end of the day, the PPP's produced 6 oz per plant dry.


Looks good! Great job. My PPP gave me 330g wet and about 2 1/2 O'z dry.

You should get about 3/4 lb once its all dry or about 13 O'z 

*Dang I was pretty close heh?*


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks great brah! You gotta love the vigorous growth of the PPP strain, it is an epic yeilder. I cant wait to start growing again...seeing this brought back the excitment, and happiness of when you finish the cure, and everything is spot on, and you got close to a P of delicious bud.


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Looks good! Great job. My PPP gave me 330g wet and about 2 1/2 O'z dry.
> 
> You should get about 3/4 lb once its all dry or about 13 O'z
> 
> *Dang I was pretty close heh?*


Good eye! If I hadn't been testing some buds, you would have been dead on. Be careful, now the noobs will be pestering you for yield estimates immediately after germination.......

This is the greatest hobby evah!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

BigBud992 said:


> oh, don't forget to tell us about the bubble hash process!


Bubble hash did not turn out. 

We were WAAAAAY too baked to have been trying it. I think it was the lack of trim, and failure to freeze the cuttings completely. I'll try to do it straight next time.

Thanks for checking up on my grow my friend. I'm starting my WW journal soon. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> aces! it always warms the cockles to see someone tackle a project like that and see it right through to the end. good on ya!


Thanks dog. I appreciate the advice you've given me over the last few months. I hope you'll watch my WW journal.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 4, 2009)

so much rep dude......God good job im so subscribed for the next one. i guess after i do this church grow im gonna need to do ppp what lights did you use again man?

and 6oz off each plant for a first grow..............holy shit nice work. i only got 1 girl who is a tiny baby plant and i wont get shit from her prolly less than an ounce, but when i see things like this, i just smile and keep growing

good one man seriously


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 4, 2009)

how do you plus rep on this new damn site!!!!!???


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> so much rep dude......God good job im so subscribed for the next one. i guess after i do this church grow im gonna need to do ppp what lights did you use again man?
> 
> and 6oz off each plant for a first grow..............holy shit nice work. i only got 1 girl who is a tiny baby plant and i wont get shit from her prolly less than an ounce, but when i see things like this, i just smile and keep growing
> 
> good one man seriously


If I had done a better job of stabilizing my pH, not burnt them with the goGnats, and been better at canopy management, I think I could have hit 8 oz per PPP plant. Ebb and Flow, coco / hydroton media, and a 600w MH/HPS light were the things I did right onj this grow. I still would have been happy with even an ounce my first time. Just making it to the end was my initial goal.

Do you have a grow journal?

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## drybiedog (Jan 4, 2009)

i've got a 600w hps/mh too so i'll be curious to see how close i come to your weight. definitely a prodigious benchmark. again, great job. riu should have journal competitions to see who can produce the most bud with the least initial experience. viewers vote off lame growers and the champion wins a real prize. sort of like a weed Survivor.


----------



## Derivs (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice work!! Now wouldn't it be nice if you could just go into the corner store and pick up a jar of that legally


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

drybiedog said:


> i've got a 600w hps/mh too so i'll be curious to see how close i come to your weight. definitely a prodigious benchmark. again, great job. riu should have journal competitions to see who can produce the most bud with the least initial experience. viewers vote off lame growers and the champion wins a real prize. sort of like a weed Survivor.


I think the grand prize should be one of your ribeye burgers. 

I'll be looking for your yield report in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

Derivs said:


> Nice work!! Now wouldn't it be nice if you could just go into the corner store and pick up a jar of that legally


It would be cool to be able to buy it legally, but I think the process of growing adds to the enjoyment of smoking.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 4, 2009)

so explain to me why u ditched the hash making? You were supposed to let me know before I did mine!  By the way...does anyone know how to give +rep on this new forum scheme? Ab deserves some recognition!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

BigBud992 said:


> so explain to me why u ditched the hash making? You were supposed to let me know before I did mine!  By the way...does anyone know how to give +rep on this new forum scheme? Ab deserves some recognition!


Kumar,

I'd love to help you out, but we were waaaay too blazed when we tried it. The only advice I can offer is to try it straight the first time.

I just changed my page style to Blzin - 07 and I'm able to add rep.


----------



## cannabiscult (Jan 5, 2009)

i do not have a grow journal but will start one for my church grow in 3 months


----------



## jeff f (Jan 5, 2009)

how long did youu veg to get that kind of yield? great looking buds.

jeff


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 5, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> i do not have a grow journal but will start one for my church grow in 3 months


You're growin' in a church??? That's awesome! 

Yo AB - It's all good!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 5, 2009)

jeff f said:


> how long did youu veg to get that kind of yield? great looking buds.
> 
> jeff


They vegged to 15" tall in 4 weeks. They grew waaaay too tall for my tent. I should have vegged at 12", and done a little canopy management.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 5, 2009)

BigBud992 said:


> You're growin' in a church??? That's awesome!
> 
> Yo AB - It's all good!


I'm about ready to fire up 4 WW clones from a member of the CIA. I hope I have enough trim to try it again.....straight.


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 5, 2009)

jeff f said:


> how long did youu veg to get that kind of yield? great looking buds.
> 
> jeff


He vegged for 4 weeks...or about 30 days. He used a 600w MH for veg and 600w HPS for flower.

Myself, I vegged for 49 days but only under 144w of t5 HO lighting. It all depends on how much space you have and what kind of lighting. If you're growing PPP's...they will stretch on you in flower!


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 5, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I'm about ready to fire up 4 WW clones from a member of the CIA. I hope I have enough trim to try it again.....straight.


Awesome man! I'll be watchin!


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 5, 2009)

cannabiscult said:


> how do you plus rep on this new damn site!!!!!???


Go to "My RollItUp", then to "Edit Options", then scroll to the bottom, and change the forum skin to Blzin-07. It will revert it back to how it use to look.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 24, 2009)

what about the bagseed plant??


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 24, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> what about the bagseed plant??


The bagseed plant never matured. It never developed any sugar, and just kinda stopped growing. I used it mostly to set up my new tent, so it did what it was supposed to do...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 25, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> The bagseed plant never matured. It never developed any sugar, and just kinda stopped growing. I used it mostly to set up my new tent, so it did what it was supposed to do...


I ask bcuz it looked a lot like one of the plants I grew a long time ago that also didnt produce any sugar

11 weeks flowering and no crystals...WTF?!

ahh well...as long as it served ur purpose


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 25, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> I ask bcuz it looked a lot like one of the plants I grew a long time ago that also didnt produce any sugar
> 
> 11 weeks flowering and no crystals...WTF?!
> 
> ahh well...as long as it served ur purpose


They could be twins! Even look the same under the micro.


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yo AB? How long did you let your Snow Whites flower? I'm on day 65 of 12/12 and only see about 5-10% Amber. My PPP are curing nicely in jars. Not even double your yield! Mine have a hint of lemon and mostly piney taste....still a little harsh smoke, use a water bong and that's gone. As for Snow White, I took a taste a short while ago after i dried it.....great fruity smell when u handle them, but from 3 bong hits, nowhere near couchlock yet. Rock on man!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha, there r those Dam Wal-Mart Jars again..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 30, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha, there r those Dam Wal-Mart Jars again..


Yep. If you don't bend the tops, they are awesome for curing. I think they look their best when they are full of weed...


----------

